
Show HN: GitWay – Sell access to private repositories - bbrennan
https://gitway.io
======
hkon
I was just thinking about this the other day. Cool!

~~~
bbrennan
Thanks! We've been distributing our code on GitHub for the last year or so,
and wanted to put a more formal mechanism in place to manage payments and
access control.

I'm still not sure how many people currently use GitHub to distribute
proprietary software, but it works very well for us. Clients are able to
submit issues and pull requests, and are much more engaged than if we just
emailed them a zip file.

